# Glass Cleaning



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi guys and girls,

What techniques and / or products have you found successful for cleaning water spots from your glass ?

Cheers


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

I always use Autoglym Fast Glass, Cleans very well inside/out - great product.


----------



## justinjgy (Aug 2, 2013)

Autoglym glass polish as it cuts away water marks and will not leave any smears.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

+1 on Autoglym fast glass, works great inside and out


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I use the meguires glass cleaner very happty with it


----------



## Deemc (Jan 20, 2014)

Folks check out http://www.orchard-autocare.com/

They have some really really good products.. Their Glass Cleanse is great! Can even put a small bit into your windscreen washer and its great!!

Dee


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for the replies folks.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

justinjgy said:


> Autoglym glass polish as it cuts away water marks and will not leave any smears.


Me too


----------



## vala (Nov 17, 2013)

I have used AG Fast Glass and their Glass Polish.
However I've just ordered a clay bar, G Techniq G1 and G Techniq G4 for clean glass that will also do a good job of repelling water (used Rain-X in the past and found this good as well).
Hopefully have it here and will apply Sunday weather permitting.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Good stuff from what I've read. Let us know how you get on


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

If you want an awesome sealant after polishing glass - this is awesome stuff. I don't even use my wipers any more.

http://www.vertar.com/orchardautocare/o ... t-sealant/


----------



## bhavin85 (Sep 20, 2013)

Slightly different approach...warm water...some lemon and a news paper...it takes away all the dirt...glass looks clean and streak free


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

bhavin85 said:


> Slightly different approach...warm water...some lemon and a news paper...it takes away all the dirt...glass looks clean and streak free


Old school tips...can sort of remember this technique being suggested a long while ago.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

darylbenfield said:


> If you want an awesome sealant after polishing glass - this is awesome stuff. I don't even use my wipers any more.
> 
> http://www.vertar.com/orchardautocare/o ... t-sealant/


Someone else has suggested these products earlier on..might give it a try.
How do you clean your glass pre sealant ?


----------



## E576DAN (Mar 20, 2013)

I use Greased Lightening Showroom Shine on every part of the bodywork and glass. It's best product I've ever used on glass, so much so I use it on the house windows too, crystal clear no marks and the water just beads off, not too expensive either I get mine off eBay, it's advertised as a waterless cleaner but I always wash my car before using it.


----------



## Paul-TT (Jul 29, 2013)

I picked up a handy tip from an American detailing video on YouTube! I used a Meguiars clay bar to deep clean the exterior glass & then I applied a thin coat of one of the readily available spray-on water-repellant sprays. Hey presto - the glass is clean & rainwater runs straight off!


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

For mad sheeting and never really having to use your wipers again.

Clay the glass, then apply this (few layers on the windscreen and couple of layers on window/rear glass)

http://www.vertar.com/car-care-exterior ... t-sealant/


----------



## UMZ (Feb 11, 2014)

The best thing I've used is this product from zaino 
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/zaino/zai ... d_474.html

I apply withal foam applicator and you can hear it removing the water stain as it's slightly abrasive. I then use autoglym glass cleaner which is cracking stuff with a microfiber cloth and top up with RainX rain repellent and it protects for a very long time.

http://reviews.halfords.com/4028/140640/reviews.htm

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stor ... &langId=-1

Audi TT 2.0 tfsi fwd
High flow intake - BMC cda
Stage 1 custom tune (267 bhp)
18" BBS 20 spoke split rim
EBC turbo groove discs w/Redstuff pads
Neuspeed power pulley kit

(Stage 2 tune, end of Feb)
3"de-cat downpipe 
Tts quad exhaust
Apr fuel pump upgrade
Stage 2 custom remap and dyno tested


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Once again guys's, thank you for your replies. 8)


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Vinegar wipedown followed by newspaper polish inside. G3 outside.


----------



## johnny69 (Nov 24, 2013)

AG fast glass is my new go to product...tested it out on the wifes A1 like I do all new products :lol: and love the stuff
use it all over the house too...tv screen,mirrors,dining table etc


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

johnny69 said:


> AG fast glass is my new go to product...tested it out on the wifes A1 like I do all new products :lol: and love the stuff
> use it all over the house too...tv screen,mirrors,dining table etc


AG Fast Glass is very good and a little 'tidier' than the 'just as effective' cheaper alternative, electric hob cleaner. Hob Brite etc.

http://www.homehardwaredirect.co.uk/Pro ... tAod2xgAlA

http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/shopping ... Sainsburys


----------



## johnny69 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hob Brite...mmmm I might just try that now where's the wifes car


----------

